# Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23). 250 Points to Prediction Winner!



## halfbreed

<center> *vs.*  

*
The Arena in Oakland
Wednesday March 23, 2005
7:30 PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Shawn Bradley 

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Ri'Murph'ulous*..........................*Ri'Dirk'ulous*
15.5...............PPG...............26.6
11.0...............RPG...............10.1
1.3...............AST...............3.1
.66................STL...............1.26
.43................BLK...............1.52
1.63...............TO...............2.29
40.6%..............FG%..............44.9%
41.9%..............3P%..............38.1%
74.3%..............FT%..............86.1%
</center>



*Predictions Game​*

It's back on! Predict the score of the game. To win, you must predict the winning team. Closest will be determined by differential of points. (Warriors win by 1, whoever predicted them to win by 1 wins). In case of a tie, whoever's closer to the total number of points scored by the winning team will get it. Any ties after that will be decided by coin flip. 250 points to the winner!​


----------



## halfbreed

*Re: Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23)*

Warriors 110 
Mavs 107

Baron 21 pts, 6-11 3's

Dirk 37 pts, 10 reb


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

*Re: Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23)*

Another big west team...today the mavs play against the hornets! they are without dampier and stackhouse!

I see us winning this one too:
Warriors 110
-
Mavs 104


----------



## Bret

*Re: Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23)*

I can't go against them now.

GSW 102
DAL 99

J-Rich 30 pts.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

*Re: Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23)*

Gsw 119
Dal 106


----------



## D5

*Re: Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23)*

*Golden State Warriors:* 114
*Dallas Mavericks:* 105

halfbreed, you may want to consider putting where the game will be played in the game thread and putting some player stats for the key matchup.


----------



## B Dizzle

*Re: Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23)*

Dallas who? 

Warriors 103
Mavs 100


----------



## halfbreed

*Re: Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23)*



D5 said:


> *Golden State Warriors:* 114
> *Dallas Mavericks:* 105
> 
> halfbreed, you may want to consider putting where the game will be played in the game thread and putting some player stats for the key matchup.


Changes made. Also, the prediction game is on! (All former winners were awarded their points as well). Go Warriors! :banana:


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23)*

Mavs Game Thread


----------



## B Dizzle

*Re: Game Thread: Warriors vs. Mavs (3/23)*

btw: gamethreads are gettin better and better with every game! good job, halfbreed!


----------



## byrondarnell66

Will be a tough one for the Warriors but i think they will pull it out 112-107. The game is on ESPN so i will get a chance to see the game. Oh what the hell im putting 500 points on the Warriors.


----------



## dk1115

THIS JUST IN: Troy Murphy is probably out for the game, because of death in his family. Jason Richardson should probably be back though, because he flew back to Oakland on Tuesday. Probable starters, according to the SF Chronicle: Baron Davis, Derek Fisher, Jason Richardson, Mike Dunleavy, and Adonal Foyle.


----------



## halfbreed

Time running out to predict.


----------



## Tersk

If Troy Murphy plays
Dallas: 114
Golden State: 110

If he doesn't
Dallas: 108
Golden State: 100


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Dallas 104
GS: 94*


----------



## halfbreed

Dunleavy thrown out of the game. He was pissed. A lot of bad reffing in the game tonight.


----------



## RoyWilliams

halfbreed said:


> Dunleavy thrown out of the game. He was pissed. A lot of bad reffing in the game tonight.


I didnt know he had that in him lol.


----------



## Bret

Foyle threw an outlet out of the north exit. :none:


----------



## D5

This might be the worst officiated game I've seen all year (and that's hard, considering I'm a Dubs fan). Right now, I want the win but Mike Dunleavy showing that emotion made my night. I've been yelling at my TV all game so I'm glad he yelled at the ref.

EDIT: I'm glad to see Baron Davis taking the group of players (on the floor) to the side and having a huddle, right before the timeout).


----------



## halfbreed

Warriors shooting just terrible from 3 tonight. 2-20 or something.


----------



## ssmokinjoe

I didnt see the game but there are so many positives that i believe that we can take from this game. 

MikeD getting tossed shows me that he does have passion and emotion inside him and i think it's a step in showing pple that he's not as soft as they may think.

Pietrus with 22 of the bench. Possible 6th man contender next season.

Baron being a leader in more ways than just the way he plays the game.

Just like winning, losing also builds character and teaches lessons to a young team. Let's hope Coach uses all our losses as teaching tools.


----------



## Kekai

I loved this game. Pissed me off the warriors lost on ESPN, but Dirk jawing and almost fighting with BDiddy and JRich....priceless...:laugh:


----------



## halfbreed

DHarris34Phan won the contest. Congrats.


----------



## Tersk

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Dallas 104
> GS: 94*





Theo! said:


> If Troy Murphy plays
> Dallas: 114
> Golden State: 110
> 
> If he doesn't
> Dallas: 108
> Golden State: 100


Wouldn't I of won?


----------



## Bret

Kekai23 said:


> I loved this game. Pissed me off the warriors lost on ESPN, but Dirk jawing and almost fighting with BDiddy and JRich....priceless...:laugh:


I can honesty say Dirk is quite possibly the biggest 7 foot [strike]pu**y[/strike] in the NBA. He ran away home from both confrontations. I'd be embarassed if I were a Mavs fan.


----------



## Tersk

Bret said:


> I can honesty say Dirk is quite possibly the biggest 7 foot [strike]pu**y[/strike] in the NBA. He ran away home from both confrontations. I'd be embarassed if I were a Mavs fan.


Gosh, I'm so embarassed of Dirk for pushing Jason and Baron. I can't believe he stood up for himself, seriously I'm considering stopping being a Mavs fan. Not only do we have a 7ft'er who stood up for himself, but we're one of the elite teams in the league

Gosh!


----------



## D5

Theo! said:


> Gosh, I'm so embarassed of Dirk for pushing Jason and Baron. I can't believe he stood up for himself, seriously I'm considering stopping being a Mavs fan. Not only do we have a 7ft'er who stood up for himself, but we're one of the elite teams in the league
> 
> Gosh!


I, myself, have grown to dislike Nowitzki. Seeing him flop around and get call after call when he just wails his arms/falls down is quite sickening. A true elite player should not have to do that to get calls and to get his points, in my opinion.


----------



## Tersk

D5 said:


> I, myself, have grown to dislike Nowitzki. Seeing him flop around and get call after call when he just wails his arms/falls down is quite sickening. A true elite player should not have to do that to get calls and to get his points, in my opinion.


I repsect that, but when you phrase it like "Dirks a *****, I'd be ashamed" it gets me riled up


----------



## halfbreed

Let's all calm down a little bit (no masked cursing).


----------



## Bret

Theo! said:


> Gosh, I'm so embarassed of Dirk for pushing Jason and Baron. I can't believe he stood up for himself, seriously I'm considering stopping being a Mavs fan. Not only do we have a 7ft'er who stood up for himself, but we're one of the elite teams in the league
> 
> Gosh!


Are you sure you watched the same game I did?!

After he just knock his arm away, he straight up walked away from Baron as he's yelling at him in his back! When J-Rich tries to knock him, he hid behind Marquis freakin' Daniels! Damn I never seen a bigger ***** in the NBA.


----------



## thegza

Bret said:


> Are you sure you watched the same game I did?!
> 
> After he just knock his arm away, he straight up walked away from Baron as he's yelling at him in his back! When J-Rich tries to knock him, he hid behind Marquis freakin' Daniels! Damn I never seen a bigger ***** in the NBA.


Your criticizing Dirk for being the bigger man, and the smarter player?

While Baron Davis may think it's all [strike]sh*ts[/strike] and giggles, Dirk Nowitzki has bigger fish to fry. He has a NBA championship that he's trying to win, and he is now a known leader that has improved many parts of his game. Under a new era with Avery Johnson, he must set the perfect example. What type of affect would a fight show to Marquis Daniels or Josh Howard?

Dirk isn't scared of any of those two, and in fact, I think he was much more serious and aggresive then B-Diddy on the confrontation. He wasn't joking or messing around, while Baron looked stunned and just had to smile to calm things down.

:angel:


----------



## Bret

theLegend said:


> Your criticizing Dirk for being the bigger man, and the smarter player?
> 
> While Baron Davis may think it's all [strike]sh*ts[/strike] and giggles, Dirk Nowitzki has bigger fish to fry. He has a NBA championship that he's trying to win, and he is now a known leader that has improved many parts of his game. Under a new era with Avery Johnson, he must set the perfect example. What type of affect would a fight show to Marquis Daniels or Josh Howard?
> 
> Dirk isn't scared of any of those two, and in fact, I think he was much more serious and aggresive then B-Diddy on the confrontation. He wasn't joking or messing around, while Baron looked stunned and just had to smile to calm things down.
> 
> :angel:


Dirk's face tells it all. It looks like he was about to break into tears when a man 1 feet shorter stood up to him.

Talking about setting an example, you think Daniels and Howard really want to look up to a ***** whether someone who answers the door? Yeah it might make Avery Johnson a little unhappy but it's worth it if it can toughen your team. A flaker is the ultimate disgrace to the team.


----------



## ssmokinjoe

Bret said:


> A flaker is the ultimate disgrace to the team.


Maybe in streetball, but when your team is playoff bound you gotta check yourself and a drink some act-right. And no, you're not a ***** for avoiding a physical confrontation. Dirk would've probably gotten his teeth sent into another area code, but he did the right thing and avoided the whole deal.


----------

